# clavier QWERTY -> AZERTY



## bootmac (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Je suis un nouvel utilisateur mac 
Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'acheter un macbook pro en clavier QWERTY et le configurer en clavier AZERTY dans le système d'exploitation (et éventuellement déclipser les lettres pour les remettre au bon endroit sur le clavier, mais ça à la limite, je n'en fout car je suis daclyto, je n'ai pas besoin de visualiser l'emplacement). 
Je sais que sur pc c'est possible, on peut changer de type de clavier très facilement, peut importe le clavier "physique" qui est branché. 
Mais comme je ne connais pas encore bien mac, je voulais savoir s'il était possible de changer ça dans la configuration système ou autre?
Merci


----------



## laf (18 Mai 2008)

Oui, il y a des systèmes pour remapper les claviers. Cherche, il y a eu un sujet là dessus il y a quelques jours ds la section Mac os


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2008)

Par contre déclipser les touches pour les changer de place.... pour certaines c'est peut-être possible mais pas toutes, car elles n'ont pas toute tout à fait la même forme et taille


----------



## bootmac (18 Mai 2008)

laf a dit:


> Oui, il y a des systèmes pour remapper les claviers. Cherche, il y a eu un sujet là dessus il y a quelques jours ds la section Mac os



Merci
Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "remapper"?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2008)

bootmac a dit:


> Merci
> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "remapper"?



Y a justement un sujet récent qui explique comment remapper son clavier.


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2008)

Inutile de remapper le clavier! il suffit de choisir le clavier Français dans les preferences système (ou directement dans la barre de menu)






et le clavier répondra comme un clavier français (même si les touches n'ont pas le bon caractère imprimé dessus)....


----------



## Dimitri11 (18 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Inutile de remapper le clavier! il suffit de choisir le clavier Français dans les preferences système (ou directement dans la barre de menu)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact! Mais si le menu n'est pas dans la barre des menus, c'est dans  pomme->préférences Système->International->Menue Saisie!!!

Et il existe des fourres de protection qu'on peut poser sur le clavier du MacBook (Pro) avec les lettres imprimées dessus....Si tu l'achètes en France, ce sera un Azerty!


----------



## bootmac (18 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Inutile de remapper le clavier! il suffit de choisir le clavier Français dans les preferences système (ou directement dans la barre de menu)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHH voilà exactement la réponse que j'attendais! mici bcp !
C'était tout simple, mais comme je suis nouveau sur mac


----------



## bootmac (18 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Exact! Mais si le menu n'est pas dans la barre des menus, c'est dans  pomme->préférences Système->International->Menue Saisie!!!
> 
> Et il existe des fourres de protection qu'on peut poser sur le clavier du MacBook (Pro) avec les lettres imprimées dessus....Si tu l'achètes en France, ce sera un Azerty!



Merci à toi également. En fait si je pose cette question, c'est pcq je compte acheter un macbook pro sur ebay mais dont le clavier est QWERTY, raison pour laquelle il se vendra un peu moins cher en terre francophone... ^^


----------

